# WCG-TPU Mother's Day Challenge 2013 (5/10-5/19/2013)



## Norton (May 5, 2013)

WCG-TPU Mother's Day Challenge 2013 (5/10-5/19/2013)
*Challenge will start on 5/10/2013 @ 0:00 GMT (5/9/2013 @ 8pm Eastern) 
  Challenge will end on 5/19/2013 @ 24:00 GMT (5/19/2013 @ 8pm Eastern)

Hey Team,

*Welcome to the WCG-TPU Mother's Day Challenge!!!*

Our goal: Honor Mom by showing her what we can do to make the world a better place. How? We run our PC's and donate our 0's and 1's to the World Community Grid to help their humanitarian efforts.

*We are all signed up for the Team Challenge (Thanks CP!). Those who are participating please get your rigs ready to CRUNCH.*

More info to follow...

First Item to note:
Here's a link to our Teams Official Challenges Thread
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111360
We have a record kept of current/past/upcoming challenges here so take a look and see where we've been and where we're going next  


The Challenge will run from Friday May 10th and until Sunday May 19th (Mother's Day is Sunday May 12th)

Links:


http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=5842
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,35088_lastpage,yes#420593

Challenge is for the most points within the 10 day Challenge period and with our current Team growth, I believe we can make a strong showing in the Challenge.
*Challenge results:*
Day 1   (5/10/2013)- Total-   2,808,699  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,808,699 points
Day 2   (5/11/2013)- Total-   5,439,097  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,630,398 points
Day 3   (5/12/2013)- Total-   8,260,756  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,821,659 points
Day 4   (5/13/2013)- Total-  11,063,949  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,803,193 points 
Day 5   (5/14/2013)- Total-  13,893,754  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,829,805 points 
Day 6   (5/15/2013)- Total-  16,958,016  points (Rank #1),  Net- 3,064,262 points 
Day 7   (5/16/2013)- Total-  19,572,695  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,614,679 points
Day 8   (5/17/2013)- Total-  22,595,778  points (Rank #1),  Net- 3,023,083 points
Day 9   (5/18/2013)- Total-  25,270,848  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,675,070 points
Day 10  (5/19/2013)- Total-  28,058,765 points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,787,917 points

*AND YES THERE WILL BE PRIZES- CHECK THE SECOND POST (BELOW) FOR DETAILS**

Updates/additional information to follow....


Spoiler: Links to past Challenges



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2759471#post2759471


----------



## Norton (May 5, 2013)

*Prizes, Results, News, etc...*

We have a few prizes in and likely some more on the way. Here's a quick rundown:

We have added a Poll for prize entry- please review the notes below before selecting:
- Requirements/terms for winning a prize are outlined below
- You may vote for more than one item (see poll for more info)
- Vote carefully. You can't change your selection once it is made (PM me if you want to change something)
- Select All Prizes AND Not entering If you want to enter for grand prize only (Sorry- forgot to add that option)

*Grand Prize: Win A Crunching Rig** (donated by our Team)
We ask that the winner dedicate a minimum of 6 months crunching for the Team on the rig.
Specs (subject to change): 
- Enermax Ostrog Giant case
- Asus P5B Deluxe WiFi version (no antenna though)
- psu (500w minimum)
- C2D E8400
- minimum 4GB DDR2
- Palit Geforce 9800GTX
- 250GB HDD 
- Windows 7 Pro
*Note- US Shipping is included for the rig (International winners will need to pay any additional shipping charges over $50)

*Special Prize for dedicated Crunchers/Folders**
*see entry requirements below
We have a special prize of a *PowerColor LCS 7970 * graphics card that is being donated by *the54thvoid*
Link:
http://powercolor.com/us/products_features.asp?id=394#Specification
Pic:


Spoiler:  PowerColor LCS 7970











*shipping cost to be paid by the winner*


Spoiler: Statement from the54thvoid






> I'm donating it to the WCG crowd.  I'm doing this for the good of the team and the crunching community and as such I want to stipulate that it goes to a recognised cruncher.  Maybe someone that would do well with a better card to crunch with?  I'd be pissed if it was given away just to be sold





Requirements to enter:
- Be an Active Cruncher for our Team for the past 6 months
- Have an average ppd of at least 1,000 ppd (using average column in the link below)
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/16/0/22175
- Pledge to use the card to Crunch, if GPU work is available, OR Fold, if it is not, for a minimum of 6 months for our Team(s)

Drawing for this card will be done on 5/19/2013 with the other hardware drawings (winning the card will not exclude you from other prizes) 


*Other prizes (more to come)*
*Note-If anyone is interested in donating a prize- please contact me, ThE_MaD_ShOt, [Ion],  or Chicken Patty (additional volunteers to assist with this would be great)


*Hardware Prizes*
- *Corsair H60 cooler *(BNIB)- provided by theonedub
 - *Logitech X-210 2.1 speaker set* (EU only- winner pays shipping)- provided by Chevalr1c
 - *Razer Orca headset*- provided by manofthem
 - *Azza Silenium PC case*- case provided by sneekypete/US shipping covered by Norton 
 - *Zalman MS800 PC case*- case provided by sneekypete/US shipping covered by Norton
 - *$25 Paypal gift* (x2)- provided by NHKS
 - *$25 Paypal gift* - provided by Bow
 - *Windows 7 Pro key *- provided by NHKS
 - *Windows 7 Pro key *- provided by [Ion]
 - *$50 NewEgg gift card/$50 Paypal gift *(winners choice) provided by Norton
 - *COOLER MASTER GeminII M4 cooler*(BNIB)- provided by stinger608
more TBA

*Game Giveaway*
Note- manofthem will be hosting the game giveaway. Date 5/13 thru 5/16
Link here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183928

*Requirements/terms to qualify for a prize:*
- Participate for the duration of the Mother's Day Challenge 
- Earn a minimum of *10,000 BOINC points *for Team WCG-TPU during the Qualifying period (see below)
- Qualifying period ends when all participants reach 10,000 BOINC points or 5/19/2013 (whichever comes 1st)
- Winners will be chosen randomly at the end of the qualifying period.
- Participation in the Game giveaway will require that you are actively crunching during this Challenge 

*How Random Winners Will be Drawn (see below):*


Spoiler:  Random Drawing system provided by the theonedub



To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows: 



> Originally Posted by The System
> Member 1: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
> 
> Member 2: Using the list of names, Member 2 will assign each entrant a unique number. A list of the usernames with the unique numbers is sent back to Person 1. The list of just the random numbers is sent to Member 3.
> ...


 

The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.

My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community. 

If there are any questions about this system, drop me a PM.


Note(s):
- If for some reason you want to participate but start late you may still qualify for the prizes, PM me or the Team Captain (Chicken Patty) to discuss your situation and we'll make those decisions on an individual basis 


*Challenge Participants:*
*WCG user name in () if different from TPU user name
list pending...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 6, 2013)

4.2ghz 3570K reporting for CPU wu's   i miss  my gpu wu's


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2013)

Great, thanks!  I'll have my i7-3612QM running 24/7 and see what I can muster with my other equipment.  I'd love to run all of it too, but I can guarantee that won't be happening.  I'm loaning my i7-920 system to a friend for the summer--he gets to use it for games on the condition that it also crunches, so that should be something too.


----------



## d1nky (May 6, 2013)

I would of joined in but my rigs in bits! good luck guys!

Happy mothers day for when it comes!

CRUNCH ON!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 6, 2013)

I'm in! Kinda fitting for Mother's Day, as the Cancer that took my Mother is the reason I've been Folding/Crunching for the last 5 years. We will find a cure one day!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 6, 2013)

I am in with 4 rigs so far and maybe a few more in a day or so.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 6, 2013)

I am in of course.

Edit: I will put all projects except WCG on "no new workunits" during the challenge.

Edit 2: if the recipient of the Logitech speakers needs to pay more than 20 euro for the shipping, I am willing to pay a part myself. I did not realise that some participants live in what the postal service regards as Eurozone 2 and 3, hence this offer.


----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2013)

Here is the list of games that are ready for the giveaway, thanks to all the generous donators!  

*Windows 7 key* - NHKS
*Alan Wake* (Steam) - NHKS
*Mark of the Ninja* (Steam) - NHKS
*Deus Ex HR* (Steam) - NHKS
*Tomb Raider* (Steam) - james888
*4x Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon* (Ubishop) - 2x james888, 2x manofthem
*4x Borderlands 2* (Steam, but need a GamersGate account) - 2x theonedub, 2x manofthem
*Velvet Assassin* (Steam) - manofthem
*Sniper Ghost Warrior Gold Edition* (Steam) - manofthem
*Earth 2160* (Steam) - manofthem
*THQ Humble Bundle* (Red Faction Armageddon+DLC, Guerilla, Darksiders 1 & 2) (Steam) -  TRWOV
*Red Orchestra 1 & 2* (together) (Steam) - Vinska
*Killing Floor + DLC* (Steam) - Vinska

Obviouisly, if I missed something, please PM me ASAP and I will make a note of it!


----------



## Peter1986C (May 6, 2013)

I am in of course.

Edit: I will put all projects except WCG on "no new workunits" during the challenge.

Edit 2: if the recipient of the Logitech speakers needs to pay more than 20 euro for the shipping, I am willing to pay a part myself. I did not realise that some participants live in what the postal service regards as Eurozone 2 and 3, hence this offer.


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Here is the list of games that are ready for the giveaway, thanks to all the generous donators!
> 
> *Windows 7 key* - NHKS
> *Alan Wake* (Steam) - NHKS
> ...



Damn, that's amazing! 

I won't know until Wednesday late, but I can probably throw in another Windows 7 key, possibly two


----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Damn, that's amazing!
> 
> I won't know until Wednesday late, but I can probably throw in another Windows 7 key, possibly two



Yeah, it's really amazing.  

I received quite a few PMs (obviously) throwing in games.  I can't say I'm surprised, since this team has really proven to be an awesome bunch in past giveaways, but it certainly was encouraging to see so many adding to the goodness 

More keys, games or software, are always welcomed


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2013)

It turns out that I didn't actually have a C2D E8400 

Instead, I had a pair of E8500s, so I've installed one of those.  Windows wouldn't boot when I had the other 2GB of memory installed.  I suspect that one of the sticks is bad--I'll look into that tomorrow.  So for now it's running on 2GB of RAM.  That will be upgraded before I ship it out--somewhere around here I have a good deal more RAM 

Norton, do you want me to include the stock Intel heatsink as well?  It's not great (mid 50s load)--but since I don't believe that any overclocking will be possible it should be fine.


----------



## Nordic (May 6, 2013)

Has the points limit been set? If so to what? At the moment all I can throw in is 3 cores from my phenom 965be and maybe that c2d 6300 if I can get usb boinc running. I'll throw them in regardless though.

Ooh win7 keys look nice.


----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2013)

james888 said:


> Has the points limit been set? If so to what? At the moment all I can throw in is 3 cores from my phenom 965be and maybe that c2d 6300 if I can get usb boinc running. I'll throw them in regardless though.
> 
> Ooh win7 keys look nice.



Post #2 talks about that 


> Requirements/terms to qualify for a prize:
> - Participate for the duration of the Mother's Day Challenge
> - Earn a minimum of 10,000 BOINC points for Team WCG-TPU during the Qualifying period (see below)
> - Qualifying period ends when all participants reach 10,000 BOINC points or 5/19/2013 (whichever comes 1st)
> ...


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2013)

james888 said:


> Has the points limit been set? If so to what? At the moment all I can throw in is 3 cores from my phenom 965be and maybe that c2d 6300 if I can get usb boinc running. I'll throw them in regardless though.
> 
> Ooh win7 keys look nice.



We have nine days, and I'd imagine that three cores of a PhII would do about 2.4k PPD (IIRC I got about 3.2-3.3k on a stock-clocked PhII 965).  So that puts you well past the required amount


----------



## Nordic (May 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> AND YES THERE WILL BE PRIZES- CHECK THE SECOND POST (BELOW) FOR DETAILS*



I saw that but just did not look assuming all relevant information would be in the first post. Silly silly me.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 6, 2013)

james888 said:


> Has the points limit been set? If so to what? At the moment all I can throw in is 3 cores from my phenom 965be and maybe that c2d 6300 if I can get usb boinc running. I'll throw them in regardless though.
> 
> Ooh win7 keys look nice.


You'll be fine. With 9 days I could almost hit the point requirment with my s939 x2 rig by itself. A 965 ought to breeze through 10k points with days to spare.


----------



## Norton (May 6, 2013)

Hey Team- just some clarification on the start/end times and dates:

  Challenge will start on 5/10/2013 @ 0:00 GMT (5/9/2013 @ 8pm Eastern) 
  Challenge will end on 5/19/2013 @ 24:00 GMT (5/19/2013 @ 8pm Eastern)
  Total time- *10* days
* I've added this to the OP as well.

Figured we would need to address this at some point (saw 9 days mentioned a few times)- WCG will use the times above to show the daily totals for the Challenge. 

Hope this clears things up a bit and my apologies for any confusion


----------



## d1nky (May 6, 2013)

I have four days to put my rig together???

damn I may just chuck it together for this. however ambients are high nowadays. 

and I should have blood dragon cd key to put in, but haven't received the key yet :/

this is just a thought, don't know if its do able yet. but I enjoyed pushing my rigs non stop for the cc with you guys


----------



## Norton (May 6, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I have four days to put my rig together???
> 
> damn I may just chuck it together for this. however ambients are high nowadays.
> 
> ...



Bring it! All help is welcome 

FYI- WCG crunching is a much better stability test IMHO than IBT or prime *AND* you get some valuable work done while heating up your rig


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> Bring it! All help is welcome
> 
> FYI- WCG crunching is a much better stability test IMHO than IBT or prime *AND* you get some valuable work done while heating up your rig



I like to run Prime95/LinX or some stress test for an hour or so just to verify that my OC is OK and that I won't have it BSOD and mess up the WUs in progress.  But after that, ye, I will turn to WCG and let it stress test and do something at the same time


----------



## sabre23 (May 6, 2013)

I'm in with just 3.6 GHz i5 -3570...:|


----------



## Norton (May 6, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I like to run Prime95/LinX or some stress test for an hour or so just to verify that my OC is OK and that I won't have it BSOD and mess up the WUs in progress.  But after that, ye, I will turn to WCG and let it stress test and do something at the same time



I give my new crunching rigs about 2-3 hrs run time to make sure I have all of the updates done/everything is running OK- then they get put at full throttle crunching until.... *forever *or until they break, whichever comes first 

I do set the work buffer low for the first few days just in case it starts throwing errors.


----------



## TRWOV (May 6, 2013)

Count me in with 20 cores


----------



## AnnCore (May 6, 2013)

I'm in since I haven't really stopped from the last challenge anyways...


----------



## xvi (May 6, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm in! Kinda fitting for Mother's Day, as the Cancer that took my Mother is the reason I've been Folding/Crunching for the last 5 years. We will find a cure one day!



Same here. Lost two grandmothers to cancer. I'm in as soon as I figure out how to keep my CPU under 60c.


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> I'm in since I haven't really stopped from the last challenge anyways...



That's the way we do it here


----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> I'm in since I haven't really stopped from the last challenge anyways...





[Ion] said:


> That's the way we do it here



That's the way we do it here indeed, been in since the HCC Challenge last year and no plans to stop. 

Good thing about challenges is that we usually gain team members


----------



## AnnCore (May 6, 2013)

xvi said:


> Same here. Lost two grandmothers to cancer. I'm in as soon as I figure out how to keep my CPU under 60c.



My son has a 1090T at stock on a simple Coolermaster water cpu cooler - the temps are around 40°C if I remember correctly. 

I imagine your 1100T should stay below 60°C on water even overclocked.

I have the FX-8350 overclocked to just over 4.3 GHz on air and get maximum 60°C but with my 2 graphic cards doing WUs and contributing a lot of heat. In fact, just with cpu WUs I'm at 53°C. Maybe a better air cooler or go with an inexpensive water solution (Corsair, Coolermaster, etc). 

Out of curiosity, what kind of airflow do you have in your case?


----------



## xvi (May 7, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> My son has a 1090T at stock on a simple Coolermaster water cpu cooler - the temps are around 40°C if I remember correctly.
> 
> I imagine your 1100T should stay below 60°C on water even overclocked.
> 
> ...



It's on a Xigmatek S1283. On my old board with push-pull, I was seeing about 35c load at 3.7 GHz. I'm not completely convinced that's correct, but it certainly wasn't hot to the touch.

Two weeks ago, I moved it to a new motherboard and case (NZXT Phantom) with plans to go under water, but the radiator was just too thick to fit in the normal mounting spot. I'm back on the Xiggy S1283, but I just have one fan sitting there (not even tied down, just.. laying on top of the cooler) and it's pushing down (fighting against the top fan). At worst, I'll zip tie a few fans to it facing the proper direction.






There _should_ be an image just above this text.

I'll snap a few pics when I get home.


----------



## Norton (May 7, 2013)

@xvi- you can pick up a Xig Gaia for $20-30 and put those temps back down pretty easy. The mounting allows for the standard front-rear fan setup rather than the up-down setup of the old S1283.... it's an easy install too

They do make an adapter to turn the old cooler 90 degrees for about $10 but the mounting interferes with the VRM caps on a lot of the newer boards.


----------



## xvi (May 7, 2013)

Norton said:


> @xvi- you can pick up a Xig Gaia for $20-30 and put those temps back down pretty easy. The mounting allows for the standard front-rear fan setup rather than the up-down setup of the old S1283.... it's an easy install too
> 
> They do make an adapter to turn the old cooler 90 degrees for about $10 but the mounting interferes with the VRM caps on a lot of the newer boards.



That adapter is the Crossbow and I have it. It basically turns any AM2/AM3 mount in to a LGA775 bolt-through mount. I have it mounted in the "normal" direction with the idea that the exhaust will blow out the large fan at the top. I think the problem right now is that my CPU fan isn't attached and is just sitting on the heatsink blowing the wrong direction (down). I can't turn it right side up because the blades will hit the heatsink. Yes, I plan on fixing this soon. I don't think I'll be able to go back to my push/pull config since the 8-pin CPU power comes up in to the cooler's area.
On top of that, I ran out of AS5 and had to use normal silica paste. Despite that, it shouldn't go from 35c load to 60c load just because I'm using different goop. I suspect it's not applied properly.

This is all supposed to be temporary until I find a way to mount my radiator to something and get my loop going.

Did a quick test before I left for work. The below screenshot is with ~70f (21c-ish?) ambient temps. It made it to 62c before I suspended all tasks and left for work.






I'll zip-tie a few fans around it properly when I get home today. If I can't get a push/pull, I think I'll bring back my Ultra Kaze 3000. That should drop it down enough to join the Mother's Day Crunching festivities.


----------



## Norton (May 7, 2013)

Definitely running too hot- I would try 2 fans as you said and get some AS5 for the cooler.

If you need some AS5 you can try posting in the Crunchers Helping Crunchers thread to see if there's a Team member close to you that has some to spare.


----------



## Norton (May 8, 2013)

Nearly 20 WCG Teams have signed up! 

Time to prepare your rigs and to get this announced on the TPU front page!!! 

If anyone has any other donations for the prize pool or any additional input please let us know. I'll be adding some more info to the OP later today


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 8, 2013)

I am going to prep a rig or 2 tonight to add to my fleet. I will have my rag tag fleet of misfits again lol.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 8, 2013)

Hmm... If I see any of my CPUs go over 40°C I tend to get nervous. Seeing the temps going past 50°C makes me feel as if I was sitting on needles. 60°C - complete and utter panic mode; safe poweroff immediately, to adjusts the clocks/voltages.
So, I am shocked how You tolerate such temps. :|

Also, do I need to do anything to list myself for the challenge?


----------



## xvi (May 8, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Hmm... If I see any of my CPUs go over 40°C I tend to get nervous. Seeing the temps going past 50°C makes me feel as if I was sitting on needles. 60°C - complete and utter panic mode; safe poweroff immediately, to adjusts the clocks/voltages.
> So, I am shocked how You tolerate such temps. :|



For testing/diagnosing a problem, 60c is certainly not something I think is acceptable for anything more than a few minutes and unless I'm pushing some ridiculous overclock, I don't like anything more than 40c either. It only goes over 30c if I run the BOINC client, which of course is suspended until I can cool things down a bit.

I see it kind of like the redline/rev limiter on a car. The engine _is _designed to operate at those speeds and bringing it up there is acceptable, but it's not wise to keep it there all day.


----------



## AnnCore (May 8, 2013)

Safe temps for these CPUs are generally 60°C and less.

Question is, do lower temps prolong the life of these CPUs or not? 

If that's the case, then obviously the cooler you can run them, the better.


----------



## Norton (May 8, 2013)

Vinska said:


> do I need to do anything to list myself for the challenge?



You're all set- just crunch for our Team as normal from 5/10 thru 5/19 

*Note- anyone not on the Team needs to sign up and get crunching (see Ion's WCG Essentials thread for more info or PM a current Team member)


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 8, 2013)

Well just checked my cruncher and all GPU units are gone 

I am really scared to run this at 24/7 100% due to VRM's


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 8, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well just checked my cruncher and all GPU units are gone



I know Your pain. I had _3 days worth of GPU WUs_. Then I noticed my GPU WUs are running on OpenCL, while read up that CUDA is the way to go for nvidia. So I installed CUDA runtime library and BAM! It started to run MUCH faster! As in like - 3 WUs _a second_! ...right to the status of "computation error". I lost most of my GPU WUs before I noticed  I only have a couple of hours worth of them now.
Fixed that shitty situation now. It appears ubuntu's packages overwrote some of my manually installed driver's stuff and borked it. Hadn't I noticed "Direct rendering: No" (sign of problem), it would have taken me a few more minutes more to check my BOINC manager. Would would have meant going completely out of WUs :|


----------



## d1nky (May 8, 2013)

im afraid I cant get my rigs together, setback after setback! got order more stuff yet again! 

I wish ya all the best in this challenge guys. Good luck and Crucnh like ya never crunched before!


----------



## [Ion] (May 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> Nearly 20 WCG Teams have signed up!
> 
> Time to prepare your rigs and to get this announced on the TPU front page!!!
> 
> If anyone has any other donations for the prize pool or any additional input please let us know. I'll be adding some more info to the OP later today



Count me in for another Windows 7 Pro license key 

Good luck all--and crunch your finest!


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Count me in for another Windows 7 Pro license key
> 
> Good luck all--and crunch your finest!





About 9 hours to go before the Challenge starts..... time to get those last few tweaks finished and fire up those rigs Team


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> - Windows 7 key - NHKS



FOR REALZ ?!? I hope i can win that so i don't have to go buy a copy of 7 for my 3570K rig


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> FOR REALZ ?!? I hope i can win that so i don't have to go buy a copy of 7 for my 3570K rig



[Ion] has also added one to the giveaway (will update the list later today)... giving you 2 chances 

If anyone donated something that isn't on the list in the OP (post #2) please PM me and let me know so I can add it in.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 9, 2013)

ya, im using the 30 day re activation trick atm. 1st of 3rd resets.


----------



## theonedub (May 9, 2013)

*How Random Winners Will be Drawn: 
*
To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows: 


			
				The System said:
			
		

> *Member 1*: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
> 
> *Member 2*: Using the list of names, Member 2 will assign each entrant a unique number. A list of the usernames with the unique numbers is sent back to Person 1. The list of *just the random numbers* is sent to Member 3.
> 
> ...



The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.

My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting *giveaways that have prizes donated by the community*. 

If there are any questions about this system, drop me a PM.


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for the drawing info theonedub! That looks like a very fair and open system  

I've added your post to the OP (post #2)


----------



## VulkanBros (May 9, 2013)

anything for mom´s - I´m all in!


----------



## adulaamin (May 9, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 9, 2013)

I think my rigs will be at full spool by the start of the challenge.


----------



## Emperor_Piehead (May 9, 2013)

I'll crunch this weekend


----------



## Lightofhonor (May 9, 2013)

Signed up. Not in for a whole lot since I still fold, but hopefully I help!


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I think my rigs will be at full spool by the start of the challenge.



I should be as well- have an upload issue on 2 rigs that should be cleared up by the start time.

About 2 hours to go before start time and there are 26 Teams signed up! 

Thanks in advance to all of our crunchers for their assistance!!!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (May 9, 2013)

I'll pop the 3770k on 
(I am out of the loop, where have GPU wu's gone?)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 9, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> (I am out of the loop, where have GPU wu's gone?)



the 7000 series cards ate them all up, there are none left to do now


----------



## TheGrapist (May 9, 2013)

i'm in,will get my i5 3570k running and maybe a mobile i3 if it doesn't start on fire


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 10, 2013)

3570K and 2400 have a 3 day min buffer and 6 day max work buffer, been like that for the last week.  totally g2g on this challenge.  Currently i run one rig at all times, i just switch from pc to pc and start as needed, but bedtime both rigs crunch for about 7 hours each


----------



## theonedub (May 10, 2013)

Add a STEAM copy of Hitman Absolution to the game giveaway.

Edit: Make that 2 copies


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Add a STEAM copy of Hitman Absolution to the game giveaway.



Added 

There's now nearly 20 games in the giveaway!!! -

I'm adding a *$50 NewEgg gift card/$50 Paypal gift *(winners choice) from me to the main drawing


----------



## xvi (May 10, 2013)

It's getting crunchy in here. Hotter than I'd like, but acceptable for now. I believe I'm on a generic kernel which I hope to remedy soon. Kind of a rocky start, but we're off!


```
xvi@WhereverWeMayRoam:~$ lscpu
Architecture:          x86_64
CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
Byte Order:            Little Endian
CPU(s):                6
On-line CPU(s) list:   0-5
Thread(s) per core:    1
Core(s) per socket:    6
Socket(s):             1
NUMA node(s):          1
Vendor ID:             AuthenticAMD
CPU family:            16
Model:                 10
Stepping:              0
CPU MHz:               3800.000
BogoMIPS:              7600.33
Virtualization:        AMD-V
L1d cache:             64K
L1i cache:             64K
L2 cache:              512K
L3 cache:              6144K
NUMA node0 CPU(s):     0-5
xvi@WhereverWeMayRoam:~$ uname -a
Linux WhereverWeMayRoam 3.8.0-19-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 1 16:35:23 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
```

Should note that I crunch under "xvi_tech.kyle".


----------



## AnnCore (May 10, 2013)

Looking cool xvi.


----------



## HBalazs.hu (May 10, 2013)

i'm in


----------



## t_ski (May 10, 2013)

Count me in, too.


----------



## Hillbilly (May 10, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2013)

We have some more additions for the game giveaway courtesy of Vinska 

Will update the list later today (OP post #2)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 10, 2013)

for the win 7 key prizes, is everyone going into that draw or just ppl that need/can actually use a serial key  ?


----------



## Peter1986C (May 10, 2013)

I suppose it is not possible to use a US key outside the US? By my knowledge MS likes to limit the amount of keymaps supported so localisation may be an issue. I don't know whether MS cares about "exporting" the keys, though, speaking in terms of legality.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 10, 2013)

Got my amd quad going so I am back in!


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> for the win 7 key prizes, is everyone going into that draw or just ppl that need/can actually use a serial key  ?



I'm thinking we can draw the Win 7 keys as a side drawing when we do the hardware drawing. 

Does that sound OK?


----------



## Nordic (May 10, 2013)

3 cores running like champs.


----------



## manofthem (May 10, 2013)

Great to see everyone so ready and up to spool, with even more prizes 

Just another thought: there are 4 codes for Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon. But considering the issues that dozer recently had with his giveaway, I think we need to limit that game to US residents, only because the codes seem to be region locked, with users outside the US being unable to activate the code.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 10, 2013)

Norton said:


> 'm thinking we can draw the Win 7 keys as a side drawing when we do the hardware drawing.
> 
> Does that sound OK?



sounds great, maybe ppl that need the key can submit their names for a separate list?


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> sounds great, maybe ppl that need the key can submit their names for a separate list?



Most likely- Thanks for the input 

theonedub and I are working on several areas of the giveaway system to improve upon it. I believe everyone will see the benefits of what we are planning.

stay tuned...... and Crunch on!


----------



## xvi (May 10, 2013)

Norton said:


> stay tuned...... and Crunch on!


----------



## d1nky (May 10, 2013)

hows the first day or so of crunching goin guys?


----------



## Nordic (May 10, 2013)

d1nky said:


> hows the first day or so of crunching goin guys?



It started out with snaps, crackles, and pops but now its good and crunchy.


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2013)

Added a Poll to the thread so we can keep track of our Team members entering for prizes*

*Note- Vote carefully.... I don't know atm if a vote can be changed once it is cast


Thanks!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 10, 2013)

im sure its fairly obvious that i really want windows 7, so i'll throw my name in for that and the grand prize only ( i selected all hardware prizes, but these are the only 2 things i wish to be entered for)


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> im sure its fairly obvious that i really want windows 7, so i'll throw my name in for that and the grand prize only ( i selected all hardware prizes, but these are the only 2 things i wish to be entered for)



"Grand prize only"  Something to add as an option for next time 

*** *EDIT- since I can't change the poll- Choose All prizes AND Not entering to enter for Grand Prize only... We'll know what that means*  ***


----------



## Bow (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Bow (May 10, 2013)

I want my GPU Crunching


----------



## Nordic (May 10, 2013)

If the luck is with me I would love any hardware prizes but the windows 7 keys sound great.


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2013)

Our Challenge results today 

Day 1 (5/10/2013)- Total- 2,808,699 points (*Rank #1*), Net- 2,808,699 points (*Rank #1*)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 11, 2013)

As a thanks for those of you who helped out with the Chimp Challenge, I'm in.  2600K @ 4.2.


----------



## NHKS (May 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> Added
> 
> There's now nearly 20 games in the giveaway!!! -
> 
> I'm adding a *$50 NewEgg gift card/$50 Paypal gift *(winners choice) from me to the main drawing



that's great!! thanks to all contributors




Norton said:


> I'm thinking we can draw the Win 7 keys as a side drawing when we do the hardware drawing.
> --


Norton, you might want to mention 'Pro' after 'Win 7' in the prize list, as the key given is the Professional version..




Norton said:


> Our Challenge results today
> 
> Day 1 (5/10/2013)- Total- 2,808,699 points (*Rank #1*), Net- 2,808,699 points (*Rank #1*)



great start team! let's keep it up!

---

on a side note, thank you for the opportunity team, but I am not entering for any prizes, as I can only dream/wish about celebrating Mother's day from this year.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 11, 2013)

Am I correct when I state that the Steam keys are part of the option "all EU available prices"?


----------



## Nordic (May 11, 2013)

I just got my 2500k into a working motherboard. Another 3 cores will be added by tomorrow.


----------



## theonedub (May 11, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Am I correct when I state that the Steam keys are part of the option "all EU available prices"?



The Steam games will be given away in a separate thread by Manofthem. When that thread opens you will have the opportunity to put in your preferences in a similar fashion to how this is setup. Manofthem is working on it  Traditionally the game giveaway is done mid challenge and the hardware is done at the end of the challenge- spreads out the winning


----------



## thriller (May 11, 2013)

Can i join if i'm new member?


----------



## HammerON (May 11, 2013)

thriller said:


> Can i join if i'm new member?



"Requirements/terms to qualify for a prize:
- Participate for the duration of the Mother's Day Challenge 
- Earn a minimum of 10,000 BOINC points for Team WCG-TPU during the Qualifying period (see below)
- Qualifying period ends when all participants reach 10,000 BOINC points or 5/19/2013 (whichever comes 1st)
- Winners will be chosen randomly at the end of the qualifying period.
- Participation in the Game giveaway will require that you are actively crunching during this Challenge"


----------



## Baum (May 11, 2013)

Then Me tries too  let's crunch some stuff

atleast i got something to heat my room with


----------



## mosheen (May 11, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2013)

Baum said:


> Then Me tries too  let's crunch some stuff
> 
> atleast i got something to heat my room with





mosheen said:


> I'm in!



All are welcome- Thanks for your contributions!


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2013)

Our Challenge results today 

Day 1   (5/10/2013)- Total-   2,808,699  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,808,699 points
*Day 2   (5/11/2013)- Total-   5,439,097  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,630,398 points*


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 12, 2013)

We need a little more berth for 1st place. Guy's I'm bringing the 4P-6176 server online tonight. *I would appreciate it if you could bring some extra GPU's online for F@H to offset the 600K PPD that we will be losing by switching the server over. *


----------



## Lightofhonor (May 12, 2013)

I'll bring my 7850 online, but that won't help THAT much.

Added my fx4100 to crunching. At least I broke the min for prizes 

Edit- I'd also like to add to the prizes if that's ok. Lots of little things from previous Humble Bundles, but great for people who don't have them. 

Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War Steam Key
2x Dungeon Defenders + All DLC Steam key
Crayon Physics Deluxe Steam Key
Splice Steam Key
Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP Steam Key
Cogs Steam Key
Swords & Soldiers HD Steam Key
Zen Bound 2 Steam Key
Avadon: The Black Fortress Steam Key
World of Goo, Anomaly, Osmos, and EDGE Steam Key (all in one)


----------



## TRWOV (May 12, 2013)

I could use the H60. I'll enter the hardware drawing but if I get some big stuff (like the cases) please give it to another participant.

So the game giveaway will be hosted separatedly?


----------



## [Ion] (May 12, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> We need a little more berth for 1st place. Guy's I'm bringing the 4P-6176 server online tonight. *I would appreciate it if you could bring some extra GPU's online for F@H to offset the 600K PPD that we will be losing by switching the server over. *



Well, I've been a net loss there---I'm down about 7 G92 cards, the GTX470s, the GTX560TI448, and intermittently the HD7950.  I'm hoping to get the HD7950 running stable again, but that will be all I can do


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> We need a little more berth for 1st place. Guy's I'm bringing the 4P-6176 server online tonight. *I would appreciate it if you could bring some extra GPU's online for F@H to offset the 600K PPD that we will be losing by switching the server over. *



Awesome!!!  I have 2x7770's up and folding for your crew  

Output= I have no freaking idea??? Should be approximately equal to a 7870


----------



## manofthem (May 12, 2013)

Lightofhonor said:


> I'll bring my 7850 online, but that won't help THAT much.
> 
> Added my fx4100 to crunching. At least I broke the min for prizes
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for the contributions!

I'll be working on the game giveaway tomorrow, getting it ready for this coming week, and I'm taking note of it 


FYI #1: the game giveaway is going to be super ridiculous awesome!!!!
FYI #2: thanks to everyone!


----------



## laptop-hpc (May 12, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Guy's I'm bringing the 4P-6176 server online tonight. I would appreciate it if you could bring some extra GPU's online for F@H to offset the 600K PPD that we will be losing by switching the server over.



I'll start folding again on the iGPU in my laptop. It's only good for maybe 1500 PPD, but it's all I've got for GPUs.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 12, 2013)

I just put my PC to work on the GPU again for F@H, to help compensating for the transition of the Buck Nasty 4P machine to the WCG. It is "but" a Radeon HD 6670 DDR3 that is in the meantime still finishing up some DistrRTGen GPU WUs so my F@H PPD will be insignificant for ~1.5 days.


----------



## manofthem (May 12, 2013)

I had to shut down my rigs today for about an hour  
A nasty thunderstorm rolled in with some insane lightning; the power went out twice, and that's when i shut them down.  They're back up and running now


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I had to shut down my rigs today for about an hour
> A nasty thunderstorm rolled in with some insane lightning; the power went out twice, and that's when i shut them down.  They're back up and running now



Summer brings the nastiest storms :shadedshu Glad to hear you weathered it ok


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 13, 2013)

Had two thunderstorms since friday. Instructed someone who stayed home while I was away to unplug all the network cables while it's thundering && replug them after. 
Had one more thunderstorm pass by just now, too...

IDK, I just unplug all the ethernet cables (I have LOADS of those) to protect my hardware. But leave the power on.
(BTW, over the last three years, my network switch lost 9 of its 16 slots due to lightning. One more and I'm gonna have to change it - all 7 are occupied, thus I can't pull through with just re-slotting  )


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2013)

Our Challenge results today 

Day 1 (5/10/2013)- Total- 2,808,699 points (Rank #1), Net- 2,808,699 points
Day 2 (5/11/2013)- Total- 5,439,097 points (Rank #1), Net- 2,630,398 points
*Day 3 (5/12/2013)- Total- 8,260,756 points (Rank #1), Net- 2,821,659 points*


----------



## thriller (May 13, 2013)

[url]http://i886.photobucket.com/albums/ac67/vgtech/2013-05-13_170141.jpg[/URL]

is that okay? 

Anyone can help me config my system better? Pls!

My skype is: thriller200111

BR.


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2013)

thriller said:


> [url]http://i886.photobucket.com/albums/ac67/vgtech/2013-05-13_170141.jpg[/URL]
> 
> is that okay?
> 
> ...



You seem to be doing fine so far- it takes a few days to get up to full speed. A single rig should be able to get from 3,000-5,000 points per day running at 100% 24/7

Check your output tomorrow night here:

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=842698


----------



## thriller (May 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> You seem to be doing fine so far- it takes a few days to get up to full speed. A single rig should be able to get from 3,000-5,000 points per day running at 100% 24/7
> 
> Check your output tomorrow night here:
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=842698



as i see, maybe my iGPU don't work, how can to make it work? NVIDIA GT540M.

BR.


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2013)

thriller said:


> as i see, maybe my iGPU don't work, how can to make it work? NVIDIA GT540M.
> 
> BR.



WCG is cpu only at the moment. The gpu jobs are finished for now but may return in the future.


----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2013)

Just letting the team know that Ive been working on the game giveaway, and it should be up this evening. 
Lots of chances to win!!! 
The WCG team thinks it would be nice to invite the F@H boys into the game giveaway and thus the F@H team members are officially invited.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 13, 2013)

Do I need to vote on that, uhm, voting thingie?
...what do I need to select to have a chance at a Win7 key? xD
EDIT: OH WAIT. I am an idiot. I should quadruple-read things from now on ¬____¬


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Just letting the team know that Ive been working on the game giveaway, and it should be up this evening.
> Lots of chances to win!!!
> The WCG team thinks it would be nice to invite the F@H boys into the game giveaway and thus the F@H team members are officially invited.



Awesome!!!-

We're working on another special prize too.... details soon


----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> Awesome!!!-
> 
> We're working on another special prize too.... details soon




Looking forward to hearing about that special prize


----------



## Emperor_Piehead (May 13, 2013)

Wow lots of giveways  

I haven't checked my rig since saturday but my I5-3570K has been crunching. hopefully I can win a windows key for my friend while he tries to scrap up the money for a new computer since his can't run TF2


----------



## manofthem (May 14, 2013)

Check it out http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183928
Late but awesome regardless , thanks to all the terrific donations!


----------



## Norton (May 14, 2013)

*Special prize added*

We have a new addition to the prize pool (see addition to prize pool below)



Spoiler: Special prize



*Special Prize for dedicated Crunchers/Folders**
*see entry requirements below
We have a special prize of a *PowerColor LCS 7970 * graphics card that is being donated by *the54thvoid*
Link:
http://powercolor.com/us/products_features.asp?id=394#Specification
Pic:


Spoiler:  PowerColor LCS 7970











*shipping cost to be paid by the winner*


Spoiler: Statement from the54thvoid






> I'm donating it to the WCG crowd.  I'm doing this for the good of the team and the crunching community and as such I want to stipulate that it goes to a recognised cruncher.  Maybe someone that would do well with a better card to crunch with?  I'd be pissed if it was given away just to be sold





Requirements to enter:
- Be an Active Cruncher for our Team for the past 6 months
- Have an average ppd of at least 1,000 ppd (using average column in the link below)
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/16/0/22175
- Pledge to use the card to Crunch, if GPU work is available, OR Fold, if it is not, for a minimum of 6 months for our Team(s)

Drawing for this card will be done on 5/19/2013 with the other hardware drawings (winning the card will not exclude you from other prizes)



If you meet the requirements and want to be added to the list please let me know

Thanks again to *the54thvoid* for his generous offer!!! -

*Note on the shipping- card owner is in Scotland/shipping TBD following prize drawing*


----------



## Bow (May 14, 2013)

Count me in for any hardware give a ways.


----------



## manofthem (May 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> We have a new addition to the prize pool (see addition to prize pool below)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



54th is in EU, right?  Maybe mention that so people have an idea of shipping...?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 14, 2013)

manofthem said:


> 54th is in EU, right?  Maybe mention that so people have an idea of shipping...?



Yes it seems he is in Scotland


----------



## Norton (May 14, 2013)

Our Challenge results today 

Day 1   (5/10/2013)- Total-   2,808,699  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,808,699 points
Day 2   (5/11/2013)- Total-   5,439,097  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,630,398 points
Day 3   (5/12/2013)- Total-   8,260,756  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,821,659 points
*Day 4   (5/13/2013)- Total-  11,063,949  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,803,193 points *


----------



## Lightofhonor (May 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> We have a new addition to the prize pool (see addition to prize pool below)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I don't think my on again, off again competition folding qualifies me. I bet that thing folds the pants off my 7850.


----------



## xvi (May 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> We have a new addition to the prize pool (see addition to prize pool below)
> 
> Requirements to enter:
> - Be an Active Cruncher for our Team for the past 6 months
> ...



Would very much like to enter. What would be the proper way to request entry to this drawing? (Or is this good enough?) Also, anyone have an idea of how much shipping would be to the US?


----------



## [Ion] (May 14, 2013)

xvi said:


> Would very much like to enter. What would be the proper way to request entry to this drawing? (Or is this good enough?) Also, anyone have an idea of how much shipping would be to the US?



Far west cost would be a bit more, but probably still less than $30.

Count me in for sure!


----------



## Emperor_Piehead (May 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> Our Challenge results today
> 
> Day 1   (5/10/2013)- Total-   2,808,699  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,808,699 points
> Day 2   (5/11/2013)- Total-   5,439,097  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,630,398 points
> ...



Great job everyone is doing!


----------



## Norton (May 14, 2013)

xvi said:


> Would very much like to enter. What would be the proper way to request entry to this drawing? (Or is this good enough?) Also, anyone have an idea of how much shipping would be to the US?





[Ion] said:


> Far west cost would be a bit more, but probably still less than $30.
> 
> Count me in for sure!



You're both on the list 

If you qualify and would like to enter- post here or drop me a PM... either way is fine


----------



## the54thvoid (May 14, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Far west cost would be a bit more, but probably still less than $30.
> 
> Count me in for sure!



Just for info when i Googled international shipping to find the most economic air freight it was coming in at around £30 ($40) and that was without insurance.  It's about 6000 miles if you fly from here to US West Coast via NY.  An 8 hour time zone difference


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2013)

*Our Challenge results today *

Day 1   (5/10/2013)- Total-   2,808,699  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,808,699 points
Day 2   (5/11/2013)- Total-   5,439,097  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,630,398 points
Day 3   (5/12/2013)- Total-   8,260,756  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,821,659 points
Day 4   (5/13/2013)- Total-  11,063,949  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,803,193 points 
*Day 5   (5/14/2013)- Total-  13,893,754  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,829,805 points *

*Great job Team!!! *-


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2013)

*Challenge prizes and qualification update*

*Completion of Day 7 of the Challenge will occur tomorrow at 8pm Eastern (24:00 GMT)*

   Following the posting of the results thru this date/time we will be doing a final tally of the prizes available. We will also take a look at the list of entrants for the prize drawing(s) and post the entrants for the drawing who have qualified for a prize thus far (i.e. 10,000 BOINC points reached, crunched/turned in points daily, etc.. as noted in the prize post*)
* This is being done on Day 7 to give everyone entering a fair chance to qualify for the drawing 

If you are not on the lists posted tomorrow, please post here or send a PM to discuss.

*Note- If you have not done so, *Please make sure you have voted in the poll if you would like to participate in the prize drawing(s)*

Thanks! 

** EDIT- Also, if you're TPU user name is different than your WCG user name please let me know (post or PM, either is fine) **


----------



## Nordic (May 15, 2013)

jjames888 instead of james888


----------



## xvi (May 15, 2013)

I can't remember if I've mentioned it. I crunch under "xvi_tech.kyle".

Will we be able to see our scores for the challenge once it's over?

Come to think of it, not too sure where I'll be for score.
Sig rig, Phenom II x6 1100T 3.8GHz
Old sig rig, Phenom II x2 550, 3.6GHz
Work lappy, C2D Mobile 1.8 GHz (Runs on off-hours)
Work server, Dual PIII 800 MHz
Home lappy, C2D Mobile 2.0 GHz
Mum's lappy, Athlon II X2 ?.? GHz

16 cores ah-crunchin'?


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2013)

xvi said:


> I can't remember if I've mentioned it. I crunch under "xvi_tech.kyle".
> 
> Will we be able to see our scores for the challenge once it's over?
> 
> ...



Thanks guys! 

I can check on those crunchers who display their cruncher badge or if the names are close (like you and james888 for example)

Tracking all of your scores would be tough over the 10 days of the Challenge, which is one of the reasons I'm using the 7 day information... it's already available through FreeDC 

Note- This is where I will be getting the info (under heading "Last 7 days")
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today


----------



## d1nky (May 15, 2013)

hows it going guys?

although im not crunching im keepin an eye on this thread, the chimp thread was funny.

especially with some nutter blowing up psus lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 16, 2013)

Norton said:


> Note- This is where I will be getting the info (under heading "Last 7 days")
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today



wow I have done 90k in 7 days. I remember way back when, that long time ago when I was doing around 90k a day.


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2013)

Our Challenge results today 


Day 1   (5/10/2013)- Total-   2,808,699  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,808,699 points
Day 2   (5/11/2013)- Total-   5,439,097  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,630,398 points
Day 3   (5/12/2013)- Total-   8,260,756  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,821,659 points
Day 4   (5/13/2013)- Total-  11,063,949  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,803,193 points 
Day 5   (5/14/2013)- Total-  13,893,754  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,829,805 points 
*Day 6   (5/15/2013)- Total-  16,958,016  points (Rank #1),  Net- 3,064,262 points*

Great work today Team!!!


----------



## thriller (May 16, 2013)

Look like i can't reach the 10K point 

Cherry220111


----------



## Peter1986C (May 16, 2013)

I know that feel bro.


----------



## Dersid (May 16, 2013)

*Hello TPU*

Hello TPU, 

I've been following many tech sites for many years but have never registered on any of them until now. I find it wonderful that you are sponsoring / promoting crunching - I was an early adopter of SETI@Home, but eventually lost interest in crunching or folding when I heard that they finished all their workload at some point. 

I'm part-time crunching on my wife's and my own personal rigs (2500k@4.4 GHz and 3570k@4.2 Ghz, normal volts), and full time on a laptop (3210M). I'm a high school special ed teacher, but I teach a computer technology class (basically building and maintaining computers) where I've converted around 11 old PCs running Ubuntu - mostly hyperthreaded single core P4s @2.93 Ghz with a Q6600 and a 955BE thrown in there which were my wifes and my old rigs, which are now crunching full time except for 75 minutes a day when the students are in class. 

I'm glad to be crunching with you guys. My name for WCG is Dersid (same as this forum).

CRUNCH ON!

Dersid


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2013)

thriller said:


> Look like i can't reach the 10K point
> 
> Cherry220111





Chevalr1c said:


> I know that feel bro.



You both should be fine- final tally is Sunday evening 

Chevalr1c, you answered the call to help Fold a few days ago and did so by sacrificing resources that would likely have allowed you to meet the crunching goal w/o issue- we are going to give you credit for those Folding points towards your goal.

**Important-* If there is anyone that is close to the goal but may not reach it in time to qualify for prizes... DO NOT GIVE UP. Drop me a PM to discuss- you will be treated fairly 




Dersid said:


> Hello TPU,
> 
> I've been following many tech sites for many years but have never registered on any of them until now. I find it wonderful that you are sponsoring / promoting crunching - I was an early adopter of SETI@Home, but eventually lost interest in crunching or folding when I heard that they finished all their workload at some point.
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard!  You found a great bunch to crunch with... best Team Ever!!!


----------



## Bow (May 16, 2013)




----------



## stinger608 (May 16, 2013)

Just wanted to give a special THANKS the The54thvoid for the insane PowerColor LCS 7970 donation!!!!!  That is sooooo very awesome of you man!!!

That PowerColor LCS 7970 would be such  a great upgrade to my liquid cooled i7 3770K system!!!  

This card, if I win, WILL be put to full use as a team folder until if/when we get WCG GPU units again. If we do not get GPU units for WCG the card will continue to be used for our folding team far beyond the 6 month requirement


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2013)

New prize added:

- *COOLER MASTER GeminII M4 cooler*(BNIB)- provided by stinger608
COOLER MASTER GeminII M4 RR-GMM4-16PK-R2 120mm Sli...

Thanks to *stinger608* for the great donation!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 17, 2013)

I too want to thank all of those who have donated to make this probably the greatest contest yet.


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2013)

Our Challenge results today 

Day 1   (5/10/2013)- Total-   2,808,699  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,808,699 points
Day 2   (5/11/2013)- Total-   5,439,097  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,630,398 points
Day 3   (5/12/2013)- Total-   8,260,756  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,821,659 points
Day 4   (5/13/2013)- Total-  11,063,949  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,803,193 points 
Day 5   (5/14/2013)- Total-  13,893,754  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,829,805 points 
Day 6   (5/15/2013)- Total-  16,958,016  points (Rank #1),  Net- 3,064,262 points 
*Day 7   (5/16/2013)- Total-  19,572,695  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,614,679 points*

*Great work Team!!! *

Standby for additional info..... Ran out of energy last night to finish the prize qualification update- hope to finish it up tonight. *Note- preliminary review shows that nearly all have qualified on the 10k requirement See below 

***EDIT- draft list added***


Spoiler:  Prize list (draft copy)


----------



## t_ski (May 17, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> That PowerColor LCS 7970 would be *suck *a great upgrade to my liquid cooled i7 3770K system!!!



can u haz typo?


----------



## stinger608 (May 17, 2013)

t_ski said:


> can u haz typo?



 good catch T!!


----------



## Peter1986C (May 17, 2013)

Norton said:


> You both should be fine- final tally is Sunday evening
> 
> Chevalr1c, you answered the call to help Fold a few days ago and did so by sacrificing resources that would likely have allowed you to meet the crunching goal w/o issue- we are going to give you credit for those Folding points towards your goal.
> 
> ...



I think that indeed the CPU has been had extra work when folding on the GPU. I had a the CEP WU that lasted quite a bit longer, yesterday. I did not see much of a difference in the other units though, although percentage wise they might have been slowed down a bit too.


----------



## [Ion] (May 17, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> I think that indeed the CPU has been had extra work when folding on the GPU. I had a the CEP WU that lasted quite a bit longer, yesterday. I did not see much of a difference in the other units though, although percentage wise they might have been slowed down a bit too.



I would say that CEP probably isn't the best project to gauge this with--I've noticed runtimes for it are highly erratic.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2013)

Thank you all for the wonderful giveaway! ManOfThem, I have activated the game on steam


----------



## Lightofhonor (May 17, 2013)

Added the Mac Mini at full blast for the final push. Not that we need it lol. Up to 11 cores and 15 threads!


----------



## hat (May 18, 2013)

I'll take a shot at winning some hardware, I suppose... if it's not too late to enter.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 18, 2013)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## hat (May 18, 2013)

Dude, that blue case you have there is the same case I have, but mine's black.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 18, 2013)

hat said:


> Dude, that blue case you have there is the same case I have, but mine's black.



I have a stock pile of them. LOL I have a few Yellow, blue, and a couple green ones too. Along with a special black one.


----------



## TRWOV (May 18, 2013)

I've been moving things around in the apartment so I could only keep two rigs working for the challenge (plus the office machines). The cruncher I exchanged for the 6950 should arrive on Monday (more shuffling). If I win the H60 I could throw another rig in there *wink* *wink* 

Also, count me in for that 7970  Thanks for being so awesome, the54thvoid


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2013)

*Our Challenge results today*

Day 1   (5/10/2013)- Total-   2,808,699  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,808,699 points
Day 2   (5/11/2013)- Total-   5,439,097  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,630,398 points
Day 3   (5/12/2013)- Total-   8,260,756  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,821,659 points
Day 4   (5/13/2013)- Total-  11,063,949  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,803,193 points 
Day 5   (5/14/2013)- Total-  13,893,754  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,829,805 points 
Day 6   (5/15/2013)- Total-  16,958,016  points (Rank #1),  Net- 3,064,262 points 
Day 7   (5/16/2013)- Total-  19,572,695  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,614,679 points
*Day 8   (5/17/2013)- Total-  22,595,778  points (Rank #1),  Net- 3,023,083 points*

*Great job Team!!! *



Spoiler:  Prize list (draft copy)


----------



## Baum (May 18, 2013)

aww i am down for now, powersupply poped 

have to take it apart ..... 380W HEC frrrrt pop pop bang!! 

well got some new BeQuiet 700W 80+ Gold yummy, i guess that i don't run my pc that hard for a loong time 

EDIT: Powersupply Changed, does boot.. idle temps higher?? 
well atleast back again


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2013)

*Our Challenge results today*

*Challenge results:*
Day 1   (5/10/2013)- Total-   2,808,699  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,808,699 points
Day 2   (5/11/2013)- Total-   5,439,097  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,630,398 points
Day 3   (5/12/2013)- Total-   8,260,756  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,821,659 points
Day 4   (5/13/2013)- Total-  11,063,949  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,803,193 points 
Day 5   (5/14/2013)- Total-  13,893,754  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,829,805 points 
Day 6   (5/15/2013)- Total-  16,958,016  points (Rank #1),  Net- 3,064,262 points 
Day 7   (5/16/2013)- Total-  19,572,695  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,614,679 points
Day 8   (5/17/2013)- Total-  22,595,778  points (Rank #1),  Net- 3,023,083 points
*Day 9   (5/18/2013)- Total-  25,270,848  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,675,070 points*

*Great job Team!!! *


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 19, 2013)

<duffman>Oh Yeah!</duffman>
We've got this one in the bag


----------



## stinger608 (May 19, 2013)

Last day!!!!!!!!

Go team TPU!!!


----------



## Bow (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Norton (May 19, 2013)

*Less than 7 hours to go.... keep em' crunching!!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 19, 2013)

Wow, seems like we just started and we are about to finish up!


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Wow, seems like we just started and we are about to finish up!



The last one was 28 days so this was relatively short by comparison 

We'll likely setup another large Challenge when the cooler weather starts to return and I'm thinking that we go somewhere in the middle then..... 15-20 days seems like a good range IMHO


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 19, 2013)

in what order are you guys drawing the prizes? and does winning in the hardware category exclude you from being able to be drawn for the 2 Operating System prizes?


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> in what order are you guys drawing the prizes? and does winning in the hardware category exclude you from being able to be drawn for the 2 Operating System prizes?



Will need to post the final details on the drawings a little later but here's the draft summary:

- Software (the OS prizes)
- Hardware (smaller prizes and the rig)
- LCS 7970

Software win won't exclude you from hardware drawing and hardware/software drawings won't exclude you from LCS 7970 drawing (due to the 7970 being a special add on)


----------



## Baum (May 19, 2013)

Count Down (url now shortened with google url shorter)

^^ found a little online countdown maker, hope its right for all of your timezones as it just counts down from server time regardless where you are

just had fun looking up the timezones and went around here: http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/


----------



## d1nky (May 19, 2013)

good luck guys! 

hopefully be in for the next challenge! 

CRUNCH ON!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 19, 2013)

Norton said:


> keep em' crunching!!!!



i5 2400 rig hasnt stopped since saturday afternoon


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2013)

*Less than 2 hours to go.... keep em' crunching!!!! *

The drawing has been setup- list of prizes, entrants, and drawing order will be posted at the close of the Challenge.

Winners to be chosen and results posted after the release of today's results (usually takes 60-90 minutes) 

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=5842

Exciting ain't it!


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2013)

OK folks the Challenge has ended and while we're awaiting the final results, here's a breakdown of the prizes and the entrants for each:

**Note- The drawing results will be posted in approximately 1 hour *

*SOFTWARE (1st drawing)*
- Windows 7 Pro key - provided by NHKS
- Windows 7 Pro key - provided by [Ion]


Spoiler:  Entrants



adulaamin
AlienIsGOD
[Ion]
Aquinus
Dersid
Emperor_Piehead
james888
Jstn7477
Vinska
Baum
sabre23
stinger608
t_ski
ThE_MaD_ShOt
 thebluebumblebee
 theonedub
xvi



*Prizes (2nd drawing- All plus EU only lists)*
 - $25 Paypal gift- provided by NHKS
 - $25 Paypal gift- provided by NHKS
 - $25 Paypal gift - provided by Bow
 - $50 NewEgg gift card/$50 Paypal gift (winners choice) provided by Norton



Spoiler:  Entrants



adulaamin
agent00skid
AlienIsGOD
AnnCore
[Ion]
Aquinus
BarbaricSoul
Bow
brandonwh64
BUCK NASTY
thriller
Chevalr1c
Chicken Patty
Dersid
Emperor_Piehead
hat
HBalazs.hu
james888
Jstn7477
Lightofhonor
Baum
manofthem
mosheen
n3rdf1ght3r,
Norton
sabre23
stinger608
t_ski
ThE_MaD_ShOt
thebluebumblebee
TheGrapist
theonedub
TRWOV
Xenturion
xvi


*EU Hardware (3rd drawing)*
 - Logitech X-210 2.1 speaker set (EU only- winner pays shipping)- provided by Chevalr1c


Spoiler:  Entrants



agent00skid
AnnCore
HBalazs.hu
Baum



*LCS 7970 (4th drawing)*


Spoiler:  Entrants



AlienIsGOD
Norton
xvi
[Ion]
Bow
ThE_MaD_ShOt
stinger608


*HARDWARE (5th drawing- All list)*
 - Cruncher rig (announced last)
 - Corsair H60 cooler (BNIB)- provided by theonedub
 - Razer Orca headset- provided by manofthem
 - Azza Silenium PC case- case provided by sneekypete/US shipping covered by Norton
 - Zalman MS800 PC case- case provided by sneekypete/US shipping covered by Norton
 - COOLER MASTER GeminII M4 cooler(BNIB)- provided by stinger608


Spoiler:  Entrants



adulaamin
AlienIsGOD
AnnCore
[Ion]
Aquinus
BarbaricSoul
Bow
brandonwh64
BUCK NASTY
thriller
Chicken Patty
Dersid
Emperor_Piehead
hat
james888
Jstn7477
Lightofhonor
manofthem
mosheen
n3rdf1ght3r,
Norton
sabre23
stinger608
t_ski
ThE_MaD_ShOt
thebluebumblebee
TheGrapist
theonedub
TRWOV
Xenturion
xvi


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 20, 2013)

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Nordic (May 20, 2013)

Good luck all!


----------



## Lightofhonor (May 20, 2013)

May the odds be ever in your favor!


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2013)

*Challenge results: TPU Wins*
Day 1   (5/10/2013)- Total-   2,808,699  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,808,699 points
Day 2   (5/11/2013)- Total-   5,439,097  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,630,398 points
Day 3   (5/12/2013)- Total-   8,260,756  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,821,659 points
Day 4   (5/13/2013)- Total-  11,063,949  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,803,193 points 
Day 5   (5/14/2013)- Total-  13,893,754  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,829,805 points 
Day 6   (5/15/2013)- Total-  16,958,016  points (Rank #1),  Net- 3,064,262 points 
Day 7   (5/16/2013)- Total-  19,572,695  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,614,679 points
Day 8   (5/17/2013)- Total-  22,595,778  points (Rank #1),  Net- 3,023,083 points
Day 9   (5/18/2013)- Total-  25,270,848  points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,675,070 points
*Day 10  (5/19/2013)- Total-  28,058,765 points (Rank #1),  Net- 2,787,917 points*

*Congrats on a great win Team!!! *

PRIZE WINNERS (SEE BELOW)
*SOFTWARE (1st drawing)*

- *Windows 7 Pro key *- provided by NHKS
Winner- *adulaamin*
- *Windows 7 Pro key *- provided by [Ion]
Winner- *Jstn7477*

*Prizes (2nd drawing- All plus EU only lists)*

 - *$25 Paypal gift*- provided by NHKS
Winner-* Dersid*
 - *$25 Paypal gift*- provided by NHKS
Winner- *TRWOV*
 -* $25 Paypal gift *- provided by Bow
Winner- *BarbaricSoul*
 -* $50 NewEgg gift card/$50 Paypal gift *(winners choice) provided by Norton
Winner- *Chevalr1c*

*EU Hardware (3rd drawing)*

 - *Logitech X-210 2.1 speaker set *(EU only- winner pays shipping)- provided by Chevalr1c
Winner- *AnnCore*

*LCS 7970 (4th drawing)*
Winner- *Bow*

*HARDWARE (5th drawing- All list)*

 - *Cruncher rig *
Winner- *xvi*
 - *Corsair H60 cooler (BNIB)*- provided by theonedub
Winner-* mosheen *
- *Razer Orca headset*- provided by manofthem
Winner- *Xenturion*
 - *Azza Silenium PC case*- case provided by sneekypete/US shipping covered by Norton
Winner- *[Ion]* 
 - *Zalman MS800 PC case*- case provided by sneekypete/US shipping covered by Norton
Winner-*stinger608*
 - *COOLER MASTER GeminII M4 cooler(BNIB)*- provided by stinger608
Winner- *Emperor_Piehead*

*** Note- winners of the PC cases, and the $25 Paypal gifts from NHKS- please contact me to receive your prize- Thanks ***


----------



## [Ion] (May 20, 2013)

Awesome!  Good luck everyone--may random selection favor you!


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2013)

Drawing finished- see link

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2905876&postcount=178

Congrats to the winners.... which is all of you  .... Oh, and to the prize winners too


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 20, 2013)

congrats


----------



## manofthem (May 20, 2013)

Me haz a sad for not winning  but me haz a smile for all the awesome winners!  Thanks to Norton for orchestrating everything; I know the giveaways aren't super easy-breezy. 

Good work to all the TPU crunchers for their hard work and for whatever prizes they may have won!

Lets continue the fine work and fight the fight that needs fighting!


----------



## Emperor_Piehead (May 20, 2013)

Thanks to all who donated    

Just texted my friend and the cpu cooler will be going into his first rig 

and thanks to Norton and everyone else that made it possible


----------



## Lightofhonor (May 20, 2013)

Congrats to all! The real winner is Science!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (May 20, 2013)

Congratulations to all the winners and a big thanks to all the members who contributed prizes!


----------



## stinger608 (May 20, 2013)

Emperor_Piehead said:


> Thanks to all who donated
> 
> Just texted my friend and the cpu cooler will be going into his first rig
> 
> and thanks to Norton and everyone else that made it possible



PM me your shipping information so I can get that cooler straight out to ya man! 

And congrats on the win. It should be a great low profile cooler.

And a huge THANKS to all the awesome people that contributed to the prizes, and everyone that crunches for the good of human kind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## t_ski (May 20, 2013)

Congrats all!


----------



## adulaamin (May 20, 2013)

Congrats to all winners and a very BIG thanks to all who donated!!! 

NOW LET'S KEEP CRUNCHING!!!  I'm hoping those GPU work units will be back soon so I can put my 7970 to good use coz I haven't had the time to game lately.


----------



## mjkmike (May 20, 2013)

Great work team.
Sorry I did not  put up any prizes, the casino thinks they need my money more than me.


----------



## Aquinus (May 20, 2013)

Congratulations everyone. I'm never bummed when I don't win because I got used to not winning so often in my youth.  No, the love needs to be spread around. I still have Norton's old 965 rig from the last contest which might be finding its way to a family member in the near future considering my aunt is still using a computer with Windows XP and DDR memory. 

Once again, enjoy your new, game, software, and hardware everyone. You earned it!


----------



## Hillbilly (May 20, 2013)

Good job everybody.


----------



## mosheen (May 20, 2013)

A very BIG THANKS to all those who donated !!!  

I actually won something.


----------



## Bow (May 20, 2013)

Thanks to all who donated and Congrats to all the winners.

I dont know If my PC can run 2 7970's with out bottle necking.  Will find out. Bring back the GPU UW's.


@ BarbaricSoul, Drop me a PM so I can get your PP and send your winnings.

Thanks Again Every One


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2013)

FYI- will coordinate with some of you when I get home from work tonight (some of the paypal gifts (me and NHKS's donations), the case winners, etc..).

It's an honor to be part of such a great Team!!! 

Crunch On!


----------



## theonedub (May 20, 2013)

mosheen said:


> A very BIG THANKS to all those who donated !!!
> 
> I actually won something.



Is that really your location? The H60 was donated as a US50 prize


----------



## mosheen (May 20, 2013)

well i guess i didn't win then.


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Is that really your location? The H60 was donated as a US50 prize





mosheen said:


> well i guess i didn't win then.



I'll work something out with you guys- will discuss in PM when I get home from work later today.


----------



## xvi (May 20, 2013)

AAAAAAHHH THAT'S MY NAME.


----------



## TRWOV (May 20, 2013)

Woot  Thanks NHKS!


----------



## Xenturion (May 20, 2013)

As elated as I am for winning, I'd rather the Razer Orca Headset go to someone else. Feel free to do a redraw on that prize with me removed from the running. I've already got a fairly nice pair of stereo headphones, and 7.1 speakers when I can afford the luxury of volume. Surely someone else would get better use out of it.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 20, 2013)

I will also forfeit my prize (Windows 7 Pro key). I have access to my father's Action Pack volume licenses so I feel it would be better given to someone else. Thanks for the contest.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 20, 2013)

jstn7477 said:


> i will also forfeit my prize (windows 7 pro key). I have access to my father's action pack volume licenses so i feel it would be better given to someone else. Thanks for the contest.




redraw


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I will also forfeit my prize (Windows 7 Pro key). I have access to my father's Action Pack volume licenses so I feel it would be better given to someone else. Thanks for the contest.



Thanks for putting it back in the pool 



AlienIsGOD said:


> redraw



We have 2 redraws now- we'll give it some more time to make sure there aren't any more....


----------



## Peter1986C (May 20, 2013)

Thank you for the 38 euro Norton, congrats everyone who won! AnnCore, once all the details are dealt with I will ship the speakers to you.


----------



## manofthem (May 21, 2013)

Norton said:


> Thanks for putting it back in the pool
> 
> We have 2 redraws now- we'll give it some more time to make sure there aren't any more....



Let me know when there's a winner for the headset. It may not be the greatest headset, but it's certainly comfy and looking for a nice new home to snuggle in


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 21, 2013)

Congrats all  and *xvi* pm me with your shipping info and I will get the crunching rig shipped out by next Monday. On vacation out of state right now.


----------



## [Ion] (May 21, 2013)

Very generous of you Justin! 

Whoever wins it, just drop me a PM


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 21, 2013)

Norton said:


> We have 2 redraws now- we'll give it some more time to make sure there aren't any more....



"some more" time has passed


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> "some more" time has passed



Working on two more items atm- will do a redraw when I have the status of them.... looking like it will most likely happen tomorrow evening


----------



## Nordic (May 22, 2013)

Norton said:


> Working on two more items atm- will do a redraw when I have the status of them.... looking like it will most likely happen tomorrow evening



Looking forward to it.


----------



## Emperor_Piehead (May 22, 2013)

well my friend now has a cpu cooler and a windows key will help shave the price tag down


----------



## the54thvoid (May 22, 2013)

*Praise be to Norton*

The chappy (Bow) that won the Powercolor LCS HD7970 has gracefully decided to not take ownership, as he feels someone else would benefit more from it.  So kudos to Bow for not just taking it and selling it on 

As it's my card to give away I have decided that the guy who tirelessly keeps us all up to date and entertains with pie graphs and pretty pictures should receive some real world praise.  So I've decided to donate the graphics card to Norton for his unashamedly excessive enthusiasm for crunching.

Well done Norton, everybody here owes you


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 22, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> The chappy (Bow) that won the Powercolor LCS HD7970 has gracefully decided to not take ownership, as he feels someone else would benefit more from it.  So kudos to Bow for not just taking it and selling it on
> 
> As it's my card to give away I have decided that the guy who tirelessly keeps us all up to date and entertains with pie graphs and pretty pictures should receive some real world praise.  So I've decided to donate the graphics card to Norton for his unashamedly excessive enthusiasm for crunching.
> 
> Well done Norton, everybody here owes you



Nicely done the 54thvoid and *BOW!*


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 22, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> The chappy (Bow) that won the Powercolor LCS HD7970 has gracefully decided to not take ownership, as he feels someone else would benefit more from it.  So kudos to Bow for not just taking it and selling it on
> 
> As it's my card to give away I have decided that the guy who tirelessly keeps us all up to date and entertains with pie graphs and pretty pictures should receive some real world praise.  So I've decided to donate the graphics card to Norton for his unashamedly excessive enthusiasm for crunching.
> 
> Well done Norton, everybody here owes you



^ THIS GUY     very nice of you 54th and yes Norton does deserve praise and reward for all that he does to keep the WCG team/challenges running smoothly and stats up to date


----------



## stinger608 (May 22, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> The chappy (Bow) that won the Powercolor LCS HD7970 has gracefully decided to not take ownership, as he feels someone else would benefit more from it.  So kudos to Bow for not just taking it and selling it on
> 
> As it's my card to give away I have decided that the guy who tirelessly keeps us all up to date and entertains with pie graphs and pretty pictures should receive some real world praise.  So I've decided to donate the graphics card to Norton for his unashamedly excessive enthusiasm for crunching.
> 
> Well done Norton, everybody here owes you



I couldn't agree more 54th!!!!! Well deserved Norton! 

And that is so awesome of you 54th to donate such an amazing piece of hardware!!!!


----------



## manofthem (May 22, 2013)

Well done 54thvoid and Norton, beautiful and generous chaps indeed


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2013)

Holy Crap! 

Wow, I can't thank the54void enough for that kind of generousity!!! ---

Consider that card a part of the crunching or folding Teams from now on!

Equally generous are the kind words from my fellow crunchers, folders, and friends here... you guys are all top notch!!!  

Thank you all and to Bow for giving up the card! 

P.S> We're going to do the redraw on the few items left later today


----------



## Bow (May 22, 2013)

What no love for Bow I gave up the card

Enjoy Norton, you are the man


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 22, 2013)

Bow said:


> What no love for Bow I gave up the card



you, quite simply ROCK as well my friend


----------



## Bow (May 22, 2013)




----------



## stinger608 (May 22, 2013)

Bow said:


> What no love for Bow I gave up the card
> 
> Enjoy Norton, you are the man



there is that. 

that is very generous of you Bow!!!!


----------



## Lightofhonor (May 22, 2013)

Crunching and Folding do seem to bring out the best in people!


----------



## manofthem (May 22, 2013)

Bow said:


> What no love for Bow I gave up the card
> 
> Enjoy Norton, you are the man



Well done Bow, very awesome of you indeed!!! 

This is what the WCG-TPU team is all about: awesome people helping each other and fellow man, willing to sacrifice of themselves, and not looking for their own advantage!

Spot on all


----------



## Norton (May 23, 2013)

*REDRAW time*

Hey Team

We have *3* items left in the prize pool and we'll be doing a redraw on them in about 2 hrs (10pm Eastern)

Prizes/entrants listed below:

-* Windows 7 Pro key *- provided by [Ion]


Spoiler:  Entrants (from original list)



AlienIsGOD
Aquinus
Dersid
Emperor_Piehead
james888
Vinska
Baum
sabre23
stinger608
t_ski
ThE_MaD_ShOt
 thebluebumblebee
 theonedub
xvi



- *Razer Orca headset*- provided by manofthem
*note- US/Canada only


Spoiler:  Entrants (from original list)



AlienIsGOD
[Ion]
Aquinus
Bow
brandonwh64
BUCK NASTY
Chicken Patty
Emperor_Piehead
hat
james888
Jstn7477
n3rdf1ght3r,
stinger608
t_ski
ThE_MaD_ShOt
thebluebumblebee
TheGrapist
theonedub
Xenturion
xvi
Lightofhonor


- *Corsair H60 cooler *(BNIB)- provided by theonedub
*note- US only


Spoiler:  Entrants (from original list)



[Ion]
Aquinus
Bow
brandonwh64
BUCK NASTY
Chicken Patty
Emperor_Piehead
hat
james888
Jstn7477
manofthem
stinger608
t_ski
ThE_MaD_ShOt
thebluebumblebee
TheGrapist
Xenturion
xvi
Lightofhonor



*Note- winners will be drawn using DubPic (theonedub's drawing system) and 4 winners will be selected for each prize. The winner has the option to decline/pass on the win to the next person on the list.... this should avoid an additional redraw 

Thanks again to all of you for donating your time, PC cycles, and items to this Challenge!


----------



## theonedub (May 23, 2013)

Well done, Bow


----------



## TRWOV (May 23, 2013)

US only? I wouldn't mind paying for shipping on that H60


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 23, 2013)

good luck to all and i hope to win


----------



## Bow (May 23, 2013)

Gla!


----------



## Lightofhonor (May 23, 2013)

My name isn't on the lists... Guess I can't win? lol


----------



## Norton (May 23, 2013)

Lightofhonor said:


> My name isn't on the lists... Guess I can't win? lol



Are you in the US? EDIT- your name is back on the hardware lists


----------



## Lightofhonor (May 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> Are you in the US?



Yep.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 23, 2013)

Well done Bow and the54thvoid, this is the reason I love this team so much. You guys are great. And congrats on the card Norton. 

Good luck fellow crunchers on the next drawing.


----------



## theonedub (May 23, 2013)

*Note:* The H60 is the original version, not the 2013 revision. 









TRWOV said:


> US only? I wouldn't mind paying for shipping on that H60



Sorry, *strict* US50 Only. Nothing personal- shipping International is just an overall awful experience.


----------



## Norton (May 23, 2013)

*and the winners are....*

-* Windows 7 Pro key *- provided by [Ion]


Spoiler:  Winner-Emperor_Piehead (Alternates below)



Alternate 1-Baum
Alternate 2-ThE_MaD_ShOt
Alternate 3-theonedub
Alternate 4-AlienIsGOD



- *Razer Orca headset*- provided by manofthem
*note- US/Canada only


Spoiler:  Winner-t_ski (Alternates below)



Alternate 1-AlienIsGOD
Alternate 2-n3rdf1ght3r
Alternate 3-stinger608
Alternate 4-thebluebumblebee


- *Corsair H60 cooler *(BNIB)- provided by theonedub
*note- US only


Spoiler:  Winner-Chicken Patty (Alternates below)



Alternate 1-thebluebumblebee
Alternate 2-[Ion]
Alternate 3-Emperor_Piehead
Alternate 4-t_ski



*Note- If winner doesn't claim prize it will go to the alternate in the order listed


----------



## manofthem (May 23, 2013)

theonedub said:


> *Note:* The H60 is the original version, not the 2013 revision.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130522/IMG_0172.jpg
> 
> Sorry, *strict* US50 Only. Nothing personal- shipping International is just an overall awful experience.



Nice cooler.  I had one before going custom water, and it did a very credible job! 



Norton said:


> Selection underway- please standby
> 
> Will update this post with the winners shortly


----------



## theonedub (May 23, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Nice cooler.  I had one before going custom water, and it did a very credible job!



Oh yeah, they are nice. I used one personally and another in a build that I did for a friend. Does a great job, even on i7s. 

Was going to release the X40 Kraken for the giveaway, but thought a 140mm rad would exclude too many people without the proper case to mount it.


----------



## Norton (May 23, 2013)

Congrats to the winners!  Thanks again to the donators! 
Link:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2907866&postcount=234


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 23, 2013)

Congrats all winners.


----------



## theonedub (May 23, 2013)

Nice, I hope CP decides to run the cooler on his AMD setup- haven't seen what the thing can do on an AMD CPU. I'll drop him a PM.


----------



## [Ion] (May 23, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Nice, I hope CP decides to run the cooler on his AMD setup- haven't seen what the thing can do on an AMD CPU. I'll drop him a PM.



I know that even the older H50 I have does a great job on my 3770k---nearly dead silent at 4GHz.  I suspect that a H60 would give similar results on a wide range of CPUs


----------



## manofthem (May 23, 2013)

Congrats to the new batch of winners!  I just sent t_ski a PM on the headset 



theonedub said:


> Oh yeah, they are nice. I used one personally and another in a build that I did for a friend. Does a great job, even on i7s.





[Ion] said:


> I know that even the older H50 I have does a great job on my 3770k---nearly dead silent at 4GHz.  I suspect that a H60 would give similar results on a wide range of CPUs



I had my H60 on my 2600k @4.5, and it ran nicely.  I think I ran the H60 first on my 1090t @4ghz, and it blew away my old Zalman air cooler 

Great contribution Dub!


----------



## [Ion] (May 23, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> The chappy (Bow) that won the Powercolor LCS HD7970 has gracefully decided to not take ownership, as he feels someone else would benefit more from it.  So kudos to Bow for not just taking it and selling it on
> 
> As it's my card to give away I have decided that the guy who tirelessly keeps us all up to date and entertains with pie graphs and pretty pictures should receive some real world praise.  So I've decided to donate the graphics card to Norton for his unashamedly excessive enthusiasm for crunching.
> 
> Well done Norton, everybody here owes you



Woah, super awesome of you!  

Thank you very much, and you couldn't have picked a better winner


----------



## Emperor_Piehead (May 23, 2013)

This is so Awesome(may not be the right word for a windows key) but now to shave off that price tag of my friends computer some more. Computers cost at this rate is going 

Thanks to Ion, Norton, and everyone else this is such a good coummunity 
i'm going to make sure my friend will crunch for sure now that he has won a cpu cooler and a windows 7 key.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> -* Windows 7 Pro key *- provided by [Ion]
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Winner-Emperor_Piehead (Alternates below)
> ...



Woot woot! 

This might just be what my AMD rig needed to crunch stable since it had heat issues.  I sure hope so!  Thanks to everyone who made this happen and to all who participated one way or another!


----------



## Norton (May 23, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Woot woot!
> 
> This might just be what my AMD rig needed to crunch stable since it had heat issues.  I sure hope so!  Thanks to everyone who made this happen and to all who participated one way or another!



Congrats Cap'n 

The H60 AND an FX-8350 will put your ppd way up there.... otherwise, the H60 by itself will keep the temps of that 8120 nice and low (even overclocked)


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2013)

Yeah really looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## theonedub (May 23, 2013)

Should have the H60 shipped out this weekend.


----------



## [Ion] (May 24, 2013)

Emperor_Piehead said:


> This is so Awesome(may not be the right word for a windows key) but now to shave off that price tag of my friends computer some more. Computers cost at this rate is going
> 
> Thanks to Ion, Norton, and everyone else this is such a good coummunity
> i'm going to make sure my friend will crunch for sure now that he has won a cpu cooler and a windows 7 key.



Thank you!  It's all of the generous members that really make the Team what it is


----------



## manofthem (May 24, 2013)

I hope t_ski is alright.  I PMd about the Orca headset that he won, but it shows that he hasn't logged in in 2 days.  Anyway, I trust all is well with him, and I'll hang onto the headset for him, at least for a few more days


----------



## stinger608 (May 24, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I hope t_ski is alright.  I PMd about the Orca headset that he won, but it shows that he hasn't logged in in 2 days.  Anyway, I trust all is well with him, and I'll hang onto the headset for him, at least for a few more days



seems like he stated somewhere that he was out of state at the moment. Can't recall what thread I read that in.


----------



## manofthem (May 24, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> seems like he stated somewhere that he was out of state at the moment. Can't recall what thread I read that in.



Thanks; I must have missed that, but it's good to hear


----------



## t_ski (May 24, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I hope t_ski is alright.  I PMd about the Orca headset that he won, but it shows that he hasn't logged in in 2 days.  Anyway, I trust all is well with him, and I'll hang onto the headset for him, at least for a few more days





stinger608 said:


> seems like he stated somewhere that he was out of state at the moment. Can't recall what thread I read that in.



Nope, not out of state, just slammed at work and at home.  I'm depriving myself of sleep just to catch back up here 

Matt, I sent you a PM on the headset.

Thanks all!


----------



## stinger608 (May 24, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Nope, not out of state, just slammed at work and at home.  I'm depriving myself of sleep just to catch back up here
> 
> Matt, I sent you a PM on the headset.
> 
> Thanks all!



 Hmm, sorry guys, it must have been someone else.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 30, 2013)

Just an update on the prize rig. It is on it's way to xvi. He should have it by next Thursday. Here are some pics.


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2013)

That's a nice looking rig, cleanly put together. Xvi is in for a treat to be sure  

I'll update later tonight, but I've been super busy this whole week. I've been slacking in shipping out the Razer headset to AlienIsGOD, but I promised to get it out to him soon. I do feel bad that it's taken me so long


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 30, 2013)

I had it put together before the end of the contest, but I left for vacation the Sunday the drawing was. I didn't get back from all the running around until this past Monday. I finally got it shipped out today. 

I sue hope he likes it. I did try to do a decent job on the wiring. I could be better though. I rushed on it a little so I could run it for a few days to test it and have it ready to ship out when I got back.


----------



## theonedub (May 30, 2013)

It seems like this week was jam packed for all of us. I just barely made it to the PO to get CP his H60 out on Tuesday


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 30, 2013)

as i said in the front poll thread:






thanks again Manofthem, like i said take your time if your busy with RL stuff im not in a rush for them


----------



## [Ion] (May 31, 2013)

I must say I'm worried about the Raidmax PSU, but that's a clean build! 
I'm glad to see my HW getting reused--enjoy the rig XVI!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 31, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I must say I'm worried about the Raidmax PSU, but that's a clean build!
> I'm glad to see my HW getting reused--enjoy the rig XVI!



No need to worry. That psu is right tough. I had it in my Linux box for the past year or so without issues. I pulled it from it just for the build because I knew it would be fine in there.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 1, 2013)

AnnCore notified me of the speakers having arrived at his place. Good.


----------



## AnnCore (Jun 1, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> AnnCore notified me of the speakers having arrived at his place. Good.



Yup! Hung the satellites on the wall behind the monitor and my better half is all happy - no more headphones.

Thanks again!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2013)

Norton said:


> -* Windows 7 Pro key *- provided by [Ion]
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Winner-Emperor_Piehead (Alternates below)
> ...



Got the H60 in yesterday and can't wait to have it on.  Got a busy week ahead of me but I hope to have it on soon.  I'll get some pictures when I do  

Thanks again to all that made this possible


----------

